# Need help quick re: cosleeping and antihistamines



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey mamas. I'm hoping someone here knows the answer to this. DS and I are going to visit my dad this weekend, and they have a cat. I'm REALLY allergic.







He said the cat doesn't generally go in the guest room, and it's not allowed on the furniture. However, I've had bad allergic reaction before due to breathing in the dander. Taking benadryl or actifed usually helps.

I've done research and I know I can take either of those and still breastfeed. But--ds will be sharing my bed, of course, and I'm worried that the meds will conk me out and I'll smother him or something.









So...Would you think antihistamines would knock me out to the point where co-sleeping isn't safe? If so, what should I do? I don't think there's anywhere else for him to sleep!

I only just remembered about the cat a minute ago. I don't know what I should do. Please help!!


----------



## TieDyeMom (Jan 31, 2003)

You're in a really tight spot. I personally would not sleep with ds if you have taken anything that might make you drowsy - it just isn't worth the risk. My dh was taking some meds that conked him out and we slept seperately while he was on them for dd's sake (she sleeps in between us usually).

An unfortunate and more expensive option may be to stay in a motel nearby at least that way you could continue to cosleep. Or since he's still pretty young, you could stop by a second hand store and pick up a bassinet and put it next to your bed while you're there. Good luck.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

What about taking Claritin? It's over the counter now and works great for allergies without making you feel drowsey. I'm am allergy sufferer too and antihistamines like Benadryl make me feel so out of it, I could never take those and be a functional mommy.

Darshani


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I would try Claritin or one of the other non-drowsy formula antihistamines. For an older child I wouldn't worry as much, but your babe is still pretty small.

Another option would be to take the Benadryl early in the evening and maybe the side effects would be lessened by bedtime.

Of course, this is coming from someone who can hardly function after taking Benadryl. I took two ten minutes ago and I can already feel myself slipping! If you are well-rested to begin with, it might not knock you out to the point where you need to worry.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Claritin works for me! And, I *think* you can get it without the psudeoephedrine (sp), which is what makes me drowsy- the only ingredient is loratadine. I think it's Claritin that has the loratadine only. I know Claritin-D has both. Also, dh and I use the 12 hour and it's effective, but the 24hr knocks him out!

I would take some now, during the day for a trial run. In my experience (and I'm sensitive to medications), with the time release, you won't "conk out" and would be fine to co-sleep.

HTH
Kristi


----------

